# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Soczewka fakijna - alternatywa dla lasera?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam dużą wadę, niestety nie mogę jej skorygować laserem. W jakimś internetowym artykule natknąłem się na coś co się nazywa soczewka fakijna.  Podobno dobre rozwiązanie dla osób które nie mogą mieć lasera. Z tym, że za dużo w artykule medycznego słownictwa i oczywiście brak opinii osób po. Czy może jest na forum ktoś kto się orientuje co i jak? Może ktoś z taką soczewką??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Metoda ta używana jest przeważnie u osób z wysoką krótkowzrocznością, albo u osób, które nie chcą lub nie mogą mieć korekcji laserowej. Są doszczepiane do przedniej komory oka, między tęczówkę a rogówkę. Różnią się sposobem mocowania i elastycznością.  Jest kilka rodzai , ale zanim się zdecydujesz proponuje wizytę kwalyfikacyjną, no i zabieg też sporo kosztuje, a co chcesz dokładnie wiedzieć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno w razie nie takich efektów czy problemów można taką soczewkę usunąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Raczej ma to pomóc, więc sądzę, że będzie tylko lepiej, ale jak wiedzą jak ją wsadzić to chyba wyjąć też potrafią, ale nie słyszałam, żeby ktoś rezygnował.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli montuje się w organizmie coś sztucznego, to musi być możliwość usunięcia/wymiany. Popatrzcie na implanty zębowe, rozrusznik serca, śruby w kościach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz racje, z tym, że usuniesz implanty będziesz bez zębów, usuniesz rozrusznik.. może być źle. Dlatego ok. można usunąć ale z jakim skutkiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Takż jestem zainteresowany tą soczewką. Mam dużą wadę - 14 i - 12. Laser... niewiem nie konsultowałem się czy wogole bym sie kwalifikował ale z tego co mi wiadomo to spora wada by jeszcze została. Dlateg myślę o fakijnej. Czy polecacie jakieś kliniki z mazowieckiego woj? Patrzyłem na różne cenniki klinik i chyba coś koło 11 tysi trzeba niestety wyłożyć. Nie bede operował na raty tzn 1 oko a po jakims czasie drugie bo to za duża by była różnica wady...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niestety korekcja laserowa usuwa wady od - 10 do +6 więc chyba tylko soczewka fakijna Cię uratuje. Moja mama zapłaciła ok 11 tyś  była w jednej z warszawskich klinik, ale nie pamiętam nazwy, wiem, że w centrum. Była bardzo zadowolona z efektu, więc sądzę, że warto wydać na to sporo kasy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam na badaniach kwalifikacyjnych do lasera ale też się nie udało, mam właśnie przemyśleć opcje soczewki. Nie zapytałam w gabinecie o okres tuż po zabiegu, ktoś wie jak to wygląda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale chodzi Ci o soczewkę czy o laser?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja także podejrzewam że będe musiała mieć soczewke fakijną poniewaz mam ogromna wade wzroku ( na lewe oko prawie nic nie widzę) a na prawe mała wada .Ciekawi mnie czy jest mozliwość na jedno oko laser a na drugie soczewke ?? Czy ktos może polecić klinikę w trójmieście gdzie są przeprowadzane takie zabiegi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzi mi oczywiście o soczewkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz co rzeczywiście masz trudny przypadek, nie wiem czy się da na jedno oko tak, a na drugiej co innego, ja na twoim miejscu poszłabym na konsultacje do doktora Szaflika i on pewnie podpowie co i jak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ktos wie gdzie robią zabieg wszczepienia soczewki fakijnej w trójmieście ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoś z wam jest już po zabiegu wszczepienia soczewki fakijnej, ja się do tego zbieram jednak bardzo się boję. U jakiego lekarza byliście? Czy ten zabieg jest bezpieczny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam wszczepioną soczewkę fakijną przez doktora Szaflika sama operacja jest bezpieczna trwa 20 min ale masz przed nią mnóstwo badań kontrolnych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I też operuje się od razu oboje oczu czy pojedynczo jak jest przy zaćmie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Operuje się oddzielnie, ale masz przerwę 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U jakiego lekarza taki zabieg najlepiej wykonać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U jakiego?
U dobrego. Ktoś wyżej pisał o profesorze Szafliku. Nie koniecznie musisz trafić w ręce samego szefa, ale Profesor ma swoją klinikę (CMO Laser), gdzie robią z oczami wszystko  :Wink:   A Profesor zajmuje się trudniejszymi przypadkami, a także konsultuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje pytanie - jakie są przeciwwskazania do takiej wymiany soczewki? Bo rozumie, że nie wielkość wady? Czy się mylę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znalazłam na stronie  kliniki: soczewki fakijne są przeznaczone dla pacjentów, którzy:

są w wieku: 18-45 lat
mają stabilną wadę wzroku (niezmienną co najmniej przez 6 miesięcy przed badaniem kwalifikacyjnym)
mają krótkowzroczność w granicach: od -7 do -23D i astygmatyzm do 2D (gdy większy- do rozważenia korekcja laserowa po zabiegu doszczepienia soczewki)
mają nadwzroczność w granicach: od +5 do +13D i astygmatyzm do 2D (gdy większy- do rozważenia korekcja laserowa po zabiegu doszczepienia soczewki)
mają krótkowzroczność w granicach: od -7 do -23D i dodatkowo WYSOKI astygmatyzm - powyżej 2D
mają ostrość wzroku nie mniejszą niż 0,5
nie mają satysfakcji z widzenia w okularach czy soczewkach kontaktowych
i cieszą się ogólnie dobrym stanem zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o sam zabieg wszczepienia soczewki fakijnej  to wykonuje je tylko profesor Szaflik, bo zabieg jest dość trudny i wymaga doświadczonego lekarza, a korekcję, zaćmę  i inne zabiegi wykonują pozostali lekarze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za listę, łapie się ledwo co bo mam astygmatyzm 2D. Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz, czy jak się już wymieni soczewkę na nowy model to czy później już nie grozi zaćma.. Bo u mnie w rodzinie to dość częsta choroba - ja nie mam, ale z wiekiem to kto wie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaćma to choroba starcza więc tego nie unikniesz, oczywiście zaćmę też można zoperować. To tak jak z korekcją robisz raz na całe życie i wada może się zmniejszyć do 0, ale jak na starość Cię złapie jakaś choroba no to już nic Cie nie uchroni:/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Zaćma to choroba starcza więc tego nie unikniesz" - to ciekawe. Słyszałem, że nieunikniona jest tylko śmierć, ale może coś nowego wymyślili...
Problemem z zaćmą jest to, że atakuje bezboleśnie i powoli. Dlatego przy najmniejszych nawet zaburzeniach widzenia warto się skontrolować u okulisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumie, tak pytam, lekarzem nie jestem i kompletnie nie wiem co i jak z tymi chorobami  :Wink: . Perspektywa lata bez okularów bardzo mnie korci... Są jeszcze jakieś rzeczy o któych powinien wiedzieć potencjalny operowany?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na 1-2 dni  przed wizytą kwalifikacyjną należy zdjąć soczewki kontaktowe to jest chyba najważniejsze :Smile:  a resztę juz powie Ci lekarz.   Sam pobyt w klinice podczas operacji  trwa około 3-4 godziny, a operacja 20 min więc to krócej niż u dentysty :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej wszystkiego dowiedzieć się u źródła. Na stronie okolasercompl znajdziesz te wszystkie informacje oraz formularz kontaktowy

----------


## wojtek16

jakie lepiej wychodza operacje plusy czy minusy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, własnie planuje udać się na taki zabieg, czy rzeczywiście jest on skuteczny w 100% ? Gdzie mogę znaleźć dobrego specjalistę? Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba nie można tego określić na to składa się wiele czynników. Myślę, że najlepszym sposobem jest pójście na konsultacje na której zrobią Ci odpowiednie badania i wtedy dowiesz się co i jak  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podpytałam kiliniki, oko z wadą + ma trochę inną budowę niż z wadą - dlatego też i inna budowa soczewki dla plusa. Z tego co się dowiedziałam w klinice jeśli chodzi o tzw. statystyki to mniej wiecej ze 100% zoperowanych soczewkami fakijnymi ci nadwzroczni to może 5%. U osób z nadwzrocznością korekcja jest możliwa do ok 10D a u krótkowidzów nawet do 30D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio zrobili zabieg pacjentowi z nadwzrocznością, więc to duży sukces, zastosowali nowe soczewki STAAR. Niedługo już chyba każdą wadę będą mogli wyleczyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tego co ja wiem, to górną granicą wielkości wady, która może być skorygowana poprzez doszczepienie soczewki fakijnej jest -23,0 dioptrii dla krótkowzroczności oraz +13,0 dioptrii dla nadwzroczności. A możesz coś więcej napisać o tych soczewkach STAAR? Chyba jest to jakaś nowość, bo wcześniej o nich nie słyszałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są to soczewki fakijne Visian ICL firmy amerykańskiej firmy STAAR, tzw. soczewki tylknokomorowe - mocowane za teczówką oka, nie wymagają zakładania dodatkowych szwów, oczy się dosyć szybko goją, okres rekonwalescencji trwa zaledwie kilka dni. Na pewno są dostępne w klinice Laser w centrum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś jest po zabiegu wszczepienia soczewek ? Mam sporą wadę i też mam zamiar skorzystać ale chce wiedzieć czy na pewno warto?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak naprawdę, to decyzja należy do Ciebie. Proponuję zacząć od badań, na podstawie których lekarz stwierdzi, czy kwalifikujesz się do takiej operacji. Odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie, to wiele osób pisze, że są zadowolone z efektów tego zabiegu, więc wydaje mi się, że warto  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile takie badania kosztują? Do kogo warto się zapisać? Jak wyglądają takie badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W trakcie wizyty kwalifikacyjnej pacjent ma wykonane kilka badań- w tym UBM oczu , Confoscan, IOL MASTER – biometrię laserową. Badanie dotyczy obydwu oczu- nawet w sytuacji, gdy w jednym oku jest mniejsza wada, lub inna przyczyna, dla której soczewka fakijna ma być umieszczona tylko w jednym oku. W dniu kwalifikacji pacjent otrzymuje wykaz badań, które należy wykonać dla potrzeb znieczulenia (anestezjolog). Pacjent jest również kierowany na specjalistyczne badanie siatkówki. Badanie kwalifikacyjne do doszczepienia soczewki fakijnej kosztują 400 zł. Proponuję zapisać się na wizytę do klinki prof. Szaflika, o której była już mowa w tym wątku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A do którego lekarza z tej kliniki najlepiej się zapisać na badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z lekarzy zajmujących kwalifikacją do doszczepienia soczewki fakijnej znam tylko dr Izdebską. Możesz do niej śmiało się zapisać, bo jest naprawdę bardzo dobra i bardzo dokładnie robi badania. Wszystko szczegółowo tłumaczy i do tego jest naprawdę bardzo w porządku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki to pewnie do niej się zapiszę, chyba że uda mi się dostać do doktora Szaflika w końcu on jest najlepszy w tej dziedzinie.

----------


## Optilux_pl

Naprawdę bez podstawowych lekarskich badań,ciężko będzie stwierdzić czy kwalifikujesz się na zabieg oraz jakie są rokowania,na pewni nikt na forum tego nie zrobi. A tak z ciekawości zapytam: ile kosztuje taki zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ceny są zależne od metody i tak to wygląda, więc bez kwalifikacji ani rusz:

+ Soczewka Staar ICL Myopic spherical ((M) 6000 zł (w tym przedpłata 3000 zł) 
+ Soczewka Staar ICL Hyperopic (H) 6800 zł (w tym przedpłata 3800 zł) 
+ Soczewka Staar ICL Myopic Toric (MT) 7300 zł (w tym przedpłata 4300 zł) 
+ Soczewka Staar ICL Hyperopic Toric (HT) 9000 zł (w tym przedpłata 6000zł)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiście za wiele mi to nie mówi, więc chyba jedyna opcja iść na konsultacje, mam sporą wadę więc jeszcz nie wiem czy korekcja czy soczewka dla mnie lepsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Korekcja jest na pewno tańszym zabiegiem i szybciej dojdziesz do siebie, jednak nie wiadomo co powie lekarza, wszczepienie soczewki fakijnej jest dla tych, którzy nie mogą zrobić korekcji, nie dowiesz się jak nie pójdziesz na konsultacje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jasne, tylko do kogo się tu zapisać... ciężko wybrać jak się nikogo nie zna..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobacz starsze wpisy w tym wątku i już masz odpowiedź, gdzie pójść. Jeżeli szukasz oczywiście kliniki w Warszawie. Chyba CMO Laser na Grzybowskiej będzie najlepszym miejscem, do którego można się wybrać. Tam masz cały sztab wykwalifikowanych specjalistów. Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Jest to na pewno bardziej kosztowne niż sam zabieg laserowej korekcji wady wzroku,ale o szczegóły zapytaj już bezpośrednio w klinice gdzie lekarz podejmuje decyzje czy taki zabieg w ogóle będzie można przeprowadzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy na forum nadal zaglądają osoby, które przeszły zabieg wszczepienia soczewki? Byłam na badaniach w oko laserze i zakwalifikowałam się. Teraz muszę tylko podjąć decyzję, a nie jest to łatwe. Czy ktoś, kto ma to juz za sobą mógłby napisać coś więcej. Czy nie było komplikacji? czy sa problemy z widzeniem nocnym? efekt halo etc? jak szybko po wszczepieniu uzyskuje się już poprawne widzenie? i bardzo ważne czy osoby, które mają taką soczewkę nie żałują swojej decyzji? czy po latach od zabiegu nadal są zadowoleni z efektów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie doczekałam się na Wasze opinie, ale w końcu zdecydowałam się na zabieg w CMO Laser. Jestem już cztery miesiące od operacji wszczepienia soczewki fakijnej. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów i absolutnie nie żałuję swojej decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Własnie szukam takich informacji jak Ty szukałaś, może jeszcze zajrzysz tutaj i odpowiesz? Tez rozważam ten zabieg, nieco nizsza wada ale tez srednio sie kwalifikuje na laser, bo mam bardzo cienka rogówke wiec korekta bylaby niepelna. Jak oceniasz niedogodnosci bezposrednio po zabiegu - ból, wrazliwosc?. Kiedy byl możliwy powrót do pracy? Czy korekta jest dokladna, czy pozostala jakas mala krotkowzroczność? Będe wdzieczna za informacje

----------


## Optilux_pl

Po takim zabiegu korekta powinna być dokładna,ale poczekajmy na wypowiedź oraz opinię Użytkowników. Natomiast w kwestii wyboru dobrych i odpowiednich soczewek to zapraszamy także do nas,właśnie w tym się specjalizujemy.

----------


## johana19

Witam,
Jestem po zabiegu wszczepienia soczewek fakijnych. Pierwsze oko - zabieg 17.02.2016, a drugie oko 16.03.2016 czyli niecały tydzień temu. Chętnie odpowiem na pytania dotyczące zabiegu i rekonwalescencji. Proszę pisać na johana19@wp.pl

----------

